# Help, mink and weasels



## lionrex (Sep 21, 2012)

I just saw a mink yesterday about 70 feet from my house. I know if a mink or weasel had the chance he would kill my rabbit instantly. Thats why i wana mink/weasel proof my portch. The rabbit is on a poarch about 10 feet off the ground, on one side there is a wall of cement. I am not worryed to much about something climbing up that side because i dont think a mink or weasle could. But that side is only about 5 foot from the ground. The other side is 10 foot from the ground and is a wood wall. I know minks and weasels can climb trees but can they climb a wooden wall? My rabbit cage bar spaceing is like 6'' by 1''. I was worryed about a weasel getting my bunny so last spring i wraped the cage in 1/2'' by 1/2 mesh. But there are still a couple of spots where a weasel and maybie a mink could probably fit. The cage is up against a window so i can see her and she can see in most of the time. but i still dont think that will help stop a mink or weasel. 
Sorry for the long story... Am i being a little too concernd or do you think a mink or weasel could actualy get her? Also she has been up there for 3+ years now. Mice and red squirrels have been able to get up there.

(Pics of the sides)


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 21, 2012)

I would be bringing her in STAT, that is definetely not safe. If you saw1 i'm sure their are more out there.

You can make nice indoor cages with NIC panels.

I hope everything works out.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2012)

:yeahthat: I helped critter proof my dad'd chicken coop but that took two weeks and everything was triple layered in case something got past the first or second.


----------

